# What's your hunch on who gets Lebron?



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Just curious to hear everybody's hunches on which team lucks out on lottery day....

I have a gut feeling that Lebron ends up in Atlanta. It's becoming a mecca for the young black athlete, and I have this feeling that Lebron and Michael Vick will galvanize the sports community down there and finally turn the city of Atlanta into a heavy hitter in the world of sports.

My secondary hunch is that he ends up in Miami.

For some reason, I just don't see him going to Denver, Cleveland or Toronto.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

The Clippers, and I'm dead serious. :|


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> The Clippers, and I'm dead serious. :|


...which would be veeerrrry interesting. Donald Sterling has always insisted that he'd pay for a legitimate star. hmm...

my guess is New York.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

Atlanta is the only team that wouldnt make me angry for him to goto. Id love for him to goto Atlanta if he dosent end up on the bulls. Id be very angry if he ends up in washington DC


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I am not sure Atlanta can get Lebron-



Milwaukee receives a 2003 first-round pick from Atlanta. (top 3 protected thru 2006) Milwaukee receives the higher of Atlanta's two first-round picks in 2003 (Atlanta's own and possibly Indiana's). (Glenn Robinson Trade 080202)


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Just curious to hear everybody's hunches on which team lucks out on lottery day....
> 
> I have a gut feeling that Lebron ends up in Atlanta. It's becoming a mecca for the young black athlete, and I have this feeling that Lebron and Michael Vick will galvanize the sports community down there and finally turn the city of Atlanta into a heavy hitter in the world of sports.
> ...


I would like for Miami to get him - but the refs supposedly hate Riles, so that would never happen. 

The Nuggets will probably prevail and get King James.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I just have this feeling that the bulls are gonna get something great out of this draft - be it Carmelo or Lebron. 

My wild crazy unexplainable hunch is - the bulls

my second more reasonable wild hunch is - the cavs


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knicks


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

i say the Bulls will win the lottery and there will be the biggest month of rumors taking place in NBA history as the media just knows the Bulls are too young so they predict we will trade thye pick for an established star.


----------



## BullsNews (Jun 7, 2002)

The draft lottery is what, 3 weeks from today? Until I see the Bulls' name turned over, I'm just assuming that we're getting James.  

For one, that saves me from having to worry about who to draft if we don't get James by some chance. 'Melo's 2, we don't need Darko but we'd have to take him just to trade him, and after that there's *nobody* that does much of anything for me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i think the team that picks first will get him


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Just curious to hear everybody's hunches on which team lucks out on lottery day....
> 
> I have a gut feeling that Lebron ends up in Atlanta. It's becoming a mecca for the young black athlete, and I have this feeling that Lebron and Michael Vick will galvanize the sports community down there and finally turn the city of Atlanta into a heavy hitter in the world of sports.
> ...


My prediction as to which team will win the NBA lottery ...

The Bulls or the Pistons ...

Here's why ...

Lately the NBA Championships have been a bore and this year is shaping up to be no different. Most basketball fans checkout once the Western Conference Finals is over. Stern knows that and the business of the NBA is suffering because of it. Only two possible solutions, realign the league or fix the lottery. If he choses the former, every basketball purist will ask for his head on a platter and he risks everything being out of wack in 5 years anyway. If he choses the latter, no one will be the wiser.

Chicago makes the most sense for these reasons:

1) Lebron steps in as the second coming of Michael Jordan. And what better place for Lebron to play than Chicago, the same place that bears his statue. Comparisons will be abound, but when LJ makes good on all of the critics predictions, MJ will be able to rest peacefully in retirement. The theory of facing the stampede will rejuvenate the Eastern conference.

2) Chicago has all of the ingredients of being a top contender (aside from defense). Crawford, James, Rose, Chandler/Fizer, and Curry would be the most exciting team in the NBA. 

3) Chicago is major media market. The NBA makes a crapload of money when the Finals are in one of the major markets. Chicago is #3 (barely ahead of Houston, who mysteriously was the longshot winner of last year's lottery).

Detriot makes the 2nd most sense for these reasons:

1). Top to bottom, they're the most equipped to beat a Western conference winner. Add Lebron, they instantly become a legitimate threat. And unlike the Bulls, the Pistons have a solid defense.

2) Detriot is also a decent sized media market with a blue collar work ethic. The Pistons are steeped in NBA tradition and is known for it's classic rivalries with the Lakers.

.......

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if the Bulls and Pistons went 1-2.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

The only way Detroit can get LeBron James is if they have the number #1 pick and they won't. They will get Memphis's pick if Memphis does not get the #1 pick. So as far as LeBron landing in Detroit not possible at all. That being said, I think Cleveland will get LeBron.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

the pistons cannot draft 1st.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Im a cavs fan so, no doubt, lebron will not go to the cavs. My gut tells me he will end up in denver, and then denver stupidly stupidly will trade him for a lower pick and a decent player. 

I really hope lebron doesn't end up in denver. Realistically those top lottery bound teams have a great chance, but its anyones game, just luck of the draw. 

I


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

The Bulls or the Knicks.

I think that the NBA tends to drift towards the great teams of times past. It will take a lot for a younger, expansion-type team to break into the championship ranks...

New York, Boston, and Chicago have the most tradition as far as Eastern Conference teams. The Lakers, Jazz, and Blazers have the most tradition in the West.

I think it will probably be the Knicks. Knick basketball is in desperate need of revival, and if James heads to NY... it would throw a potential contender in the mix. James, Houston, Sprewell, Thomas, and McDyess... quite a lineup. If they could land a center in free agency, the lineup becomes:

Eisley - Houston - Sprewell - McDyess - Free Agent (Dale Davis is a good fit)

Kurt Thomas, Lebron, Spoon, Shandon Anderson, Lee Nailon, Doleac. Solid bench, with a young talent like Frank Williams budding to fill in the PG position.

They could make a real push.

The Bulls, obviously, would be another huge market to throw Lebron into. The legacy... especially with Pax saying how he's open to Jordan coming back into the front office. Imagine if Lebron James was on the team.. Jordan would be back in a second. He'd basically be like an assistant coach... to TRULY pass on the torch to the next big thing in basketball. Although, I wouldn't want him coming in and ruining players like he did with Kwame by overpressuring them...


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

Like quite a few of you I have this crazy feeling that it will be either the Knicks or the the Bulls.....could be wrong but......:whoknows:


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Im a cavs fan so, no doubt, lebron will not go to the cavs. My gut tells me he will end up in denver, and then denver stupidly stupidly will trade him for a lower pick and a decent player.
> 
> I really hope lebron doesn't end up in denver. Realistically those top lottery bound teams have a great chance, but its anyones game, just luck of the draw.
> ...


lEBRON in ChiTown? Man, that would be awesome. But then we will have too much of offense and talent.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I have a feeling he'll end up in Miami.  

The team with the worst record hardly ever wins so I doubt he goes to Denver or Cleveland.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> The Bulls or the Knicks.
> 
> I think that the NBA tends to drift towards the great teams of times past. It will take a lot for a younger, expansion-type team to break into the championship ranks...
> ...


Yeah, I think it will be the Bulls or Knicks too. I will give an outside shot to Houston too.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Some valid points:
1- Stern already said the league isnt going to broadcast the lottery process THIS YEAR and added it could be an option for next year Draft. If you read this between the lines, its like "Its our last chance to rig this thing, so lets make the most profit out of LeBron". 
2- The team that gets LeBron is going to be on national TV a ton. I dont think it would be wise to have him in Cleveland and see the Cavs lose 120-70. You need close games, you need to see the guy perform in the clutch and that kind of stuff.
3- It must be a team on the up-swing, on the rise. Someone who will contend in Playoffs in the short run, as to sell the product.
4- Why would NBA lose all his credibility? If New York wins the lottery this year EVERYONE will say the whole thing is rigged. The only people that would benefit from this would be NFL. 
5- He must log heavy minutes. Why would they broadcast LeBron and his team if the guy is sitting 35 minutes on the bench? If he can start it would be even better.
6- Need to sell it overseas.


This are some points that come to my mind. I think Denver would be a good fit, without NBA-ready talent they kept games close. They will have international flavour (Nene=South America, Skita=Europe), Capspace (Gilbert Arenas, Odom?), they are hosting the NBA All-Star in 2005 (LeBron will be a PLAYER by that time) and they will have LeBron as a starter. Cons? Being a Western Comference team (NBA needs to balance talent between EAst-WEst, competitive Finals), not a Big market.

Bulls? I dont think he will start (Thats not good), but we are a team on the rise that will get exposure even if LeBron isnt added to our squad (Tyson and Eddy made major strides). We proved we can beat anyobdy at home, and we are actually an Eastern Comference team. Before I forget, Dalibor provides the international flavour  

Prediction: Toronto lands LeBron.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

ace, Houston has no shot of getting the #1 pick this year. Their draft pick goes to Memphis for the Steve Francis trade.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

For some weird reason I have a feeling the Clippers will get Lebron. I dont know if thats a good thing or bad thing.

I'm not just saying that because I'm a clipper fan.

If it's not them I think it will be Miami.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> Eisley - Houston - Sprewell - McDyess - Free Agent (Dale Davis is a good fit)


Dale Davis isn't a free agent this year.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fsaucedo</b>!
> ace, Houston has no shot of getting the #1 pick this year. Their draft pick goes to Memphis for the Steve Francis trade.


Ah, thanks for the insight, I didn't realise this.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

How can anyone have a hunch on who gets something chosen randomly?  

If I was forced to guess, I'd say cleveland or denver.

I *hope* it's Cleveland and I HOPE he's good, because the East needs to become more competitive.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Im a cavs fan so, no doubt, lebron will not go to the cavs. My gut tells me he will end up in denver, and then denver stupidly stupidly will trade him for a lower pick and a decent player.
> 
> I really hope lebron doesn't end up in denver. Realistically those top lottery bound teams have a great chance, but its anyones game, just luck of the draw.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> For some weird reason I have a feeling the Clippers will get Lebron. I dont know if thats a good thing or bad thing.
> 
> I'm not just saying that because I'm a clipper fan.


riiiiiight


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> How can anyone have a hunch on who gets something chosen randomly?


Vegas was built on this concept. I'd bet on Red.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Dale Davis isn't a free agent this year.


He's not?

I think his contract is up... it's listed on nbadraft.net's list of FA's, and hoopshype doesn't have him on Portland's cap next year.

Did they re-sign him?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> How can anyone have a hunch on who gets something chosen randomly?


There is way to much money involved to completely dismiss the conspiracy theorists.

If Lebron has a career like he is capable of the revenue difference in landing a first class media market could exceade 500 million.

Did the NBA ever intend to televise the draft process this year? I would have to say no... and that in itself makes me somewhat suspicious.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Miami, and definitely not Chicago.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

since i'm a raptors fan i'll have to guess (pray) that he'll come to toronto. after that i'd have to say either cleveland or denver.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

*#0 6'8 out of St. Vicent St. Mary's H.S. ....*

LeBRON JAMES 


Chicago Fans cheering like it's M.J.'s last visit.



Clippers YYUUUUKKKK, Miami Possibility, Cleveland hope not they've exploited him enough!Toronto unlikely, Denver Hell naw!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> There is way to much money involved to completely dismiss the conspiracy theorists.


I am of the opinion that there is too much money at stake to give _any credence to_ conspiracy theorists.

If there was any aspect of the game that was fixed, it would be as huge (and probably even more so) a scandal as the Black Sox incident. The NBA needs to maintain an image of being on the up and up. It is not the WWF. It is not a scripted Harlem Globretrotters barnstorming tour. And if it was ever confirmed otherwise, the cash cow that is NBA marketing iwould take a huge hit.

Lebron is going to make the league bucketloads of money wherever he goes. Vinsanity does fine from a marketing standpoint in Toronto. Stevie Franchise and Yao do just fine in Houston. There is something to be said for giving national exposure to the smaller market franchises -- If Lebron goes to Denver, maybe the kid in Chicago will buy a Bulls hat _and_ a Nuggets hat. 


Finally, there are too many owners who would be unwilling to get screwed out of a shot at the franchise player of the moment for the "good of the league." Owners and GM's have come and gone over the years. Ranking officials from the NBA offices have come and gone over the years. If there was something afoot, there are too many people to have not had someone come out and make a public complaint.

I say the stats come through this year and Cleveland or Denver get #1.

But if Chicago or NY get it, I still don't believe it was fixed.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tom:

As a lawyer you must be somewhat bothered by the whole "televise the lottery" debackle. Lets recount:

1) NBA official in a formal article states the league is seriously considering televising the lottery in the summer.
2) NBA later in a formal release states that they wont be televising the lottery this year but are considering doing in next year.

Why release statement #1? What was the purpose for the NBA stating they were considering televising the lottery? It only makes sense if you assume that the NBA had no intention of televising the draft and was only making the release to combat PR problems. You don't make a satement that you are considering something otherwise--its a non-story. 

It just seems fishy as hell.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

CCCP,

I cannot believe your utter naivete with these crackpot conspiracy theories!

There is absolutely no way that the draft is rigged. Aside from all the obvious detriment to the credibility of the league if rigging were ever uncovered, here is PROOF that the draft is not rigged.

(1) Each year an INDEPENDENT auditor monitors the draft process. This is usually a reputable accounting firm like PriceWaterHouseCoopers. This put's an ENTIRE other organization's credibility on the line as well.

(2) Since last year, they have decided to allow a group of press people in to witness the draft. This will continue this year. The fact that it is not being televised is of no consequence to the integrity of the process. Not being televised is not that same as being behind closed doors. It's not some secret process.


Most likely, they decided against televising the lottery simply because they didn't get the wheels in motion in time. They can't just drop in a video camera and show the process. For marketing purposes, everything the NBA does must adhere to certain marketing standards and they probably just didn't have the pieces in place to pull this off this year.

Can we please end these inane draft conspiracies? I am amazed at the lengths people will go to to try and prove this ridiculous notion, but there have ALWAYS been processes in place that have safeguarded against anything of the sort occurring.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> Why release statement #1?
> ...
> It only makes sense if you assume that the NBA had no intention of televising the draft and was only making the release to combat PR problems.


Well, that option doesn't really make sense either, since the whole situation has done _anything but_ combat PR problems. 

I don't know why they don't televise it. But I do know that there are live witnesses. It's not like Stern goes into a room by himself, and emerges 5 minutes later with some names scribbled on a piece of paper. I remember reading an account by a reporter who was allowed to watch the lottery last year.

edit: Looks like ChiBullsFan beat me to it.


----------



## JSUTiger#28 (Feb 27, 2003)

*Sorry..call me hitler but*

I don't see James anywhere near chi-town, and I thinkmost of you are wishing on a star......while you are at it wish for the Sox is be as good as they were the year of the strike.....now with that said, I'll drop my two cents(also forgive me this keyboard I am is broke and I am pounding to type this so far )

Let's be real, it's been like 10+ years or near it when the last number one got the number one...no cavs for James ...I hope I am wrong about this butI wouldn't be shocked if I am right. I see the boy in white/blue/orange aka Knicks, if not there ATL and last but not least, I'll go out on the anad be a biased bulls fan and say we get the number one pick, but I pray WE DON'T PICK HIM GRAB ANT baby he has played against GROWN MEN and some boys, not high schoolers, and did the d*** thing. Be real do you really think he is gonna come into the league owning people....

Call me a hater or what not but there is noway I'd grab himon ant.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

I know one thing for sure: LeBron will be in the East. I somehow think he will end up in a big city. Not Cleveland. I hope Chicago but we already have too much talent. the NBA probably doesn't want all the talen goes to chicago. What about NY, Wash, Atl, or Miani?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I've solved the lottery problem right here! Here's how they do it:

The lottery show runs as usual. However, in the backroom where the actual lottery takes place beforehand, the proceedings are filmed and released to ESPN, who will run it later on ESPN News or something. 

Now WHY is this not done?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> I've solved the lottery problem right here! Here's how they do it:
> 
> The lottery show runs as usual. However, in the backroom where the actual lottery takes place beforehand, the proceedings are filmed and released to ESPN, who will run it later on ESPN News or something.
> ...



The lottery is not televised for one simple reason...it is boring. The Lottery is performed solely by computer. There is no big state lottery balls that roll out of a big ping pong type machine. It is ALL done on a computer. All you would be shown during a telvised broadcast of it is a computer screem randomly spewing out numbers and people checking a key to see what #'s those teams correspond to. Boring. The draft is not fixed because this is the NBA and not the WWF.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

dude but on tv it shows the commissioner pulling stuff out of a barrel and announcing the winner of the draft and order and stuff.... its done by a computer????? why would they show the commissioner pulling teams out of a barrel?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The lottery is not televised for one simple reason...it is boring. The Lottery is performed solely by computer. There is no big state lottery balls that roll out of a big ping pong type machine. It is ALL done on a computer. All you would be shown during a telvised broadcast of it is a computer screem randomly spewing out numbers and people checking a key to see what #'s those teams correspond to. Boring. The draft is not fixed because this is the NBA and not the WWF.


I know it's boring, but I would love to see a tape of all the people in the room checking the key. I think a lot of fans would. Keep the draft "show" as it is, but make my theorised tape available to end the conspiracy theories.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The lottery is not televised for one simple reason...it is boring. The Lottery is performed solely by computer. There is no big state lottery balls that roll out of a big ping pong type machine. It is ALL done on a computer. All you would be shown during a telvised broadcast of it is a computer screem randomly spewing out numbers and people checking a key to see what #'s those teams correspond to. Boring. The draft is not fixed because this is the NBA and not the WWF.


Actually, if I remember correctly, the article from last year said it was done just like a normal lottery complete with hoppers and all. They pick one number from each of 4 machines and look on a wall-sized poster for the team corresponding to that combination. Does anyone else remember the article saying it was done that way. Sorry to nitpick, but I wanted to set the record straight. You're right about it being boring, though. I'd really like for them to tape it for release later as DMD suggests just to offer more validity to it (even though the tape could be doctored as we all know from Saddam.) Come to think of it, people would take jabs at the validity of the tape as much as the process itself.

Bottom line is, die-hard conspiracy theorists will never be convinced otherwise. Probably the best evidence is the fact that nothing has ever leaked as someone else mentioned.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

OK, I must say Stern is soooo lucky cause every top-notch player lands in a great situation.
How can you explain Rod Thorn to Nets, MJ returning to Wizards, Yao to Houston (Did I say Francis is as popular as MJ in China, even before the Yao Lottery????), etc.
In 10 years how can it be that none from the worst record teams ever landed the #1 Pick??
Its hilarious, LeBron will land in East in either Toronto (Im almost sure) or Miami.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> riiiiiight


Good job Nugz, your the king of one word sarcastic remarks. Whatever it takes for you to not have to think.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I think Washington would be a good place. They have a huge fan base, and are in need of a sg since Stackhouse will probably be leaving.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> Good job Nugz, your the king of one word sarcastic remarks. Whatever it takes for you to not have to think.


dont have to with your posts. :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> The lottery is not televised for one simple reason...it is boring. The Lottery is performed solely by computer. There is no big state lottery balls that roll out of a big ping pong type machine. It is ALL done on a computer. All you would be shown during a telvised broadcast of it is a computer screem randomly spewing out numbers and people checking a key to see what #'s those teams correspond to. Boring. The draft is not fixed because this is the NBA and not the WWF.


actually there are ping pong balls like someone said.

the main reason (which i find to be a very convinient and unfortuntaley true coincidence) that they dont show it is because they want to show the results backwards...from pick 13 to pick 1.

if they showed it live, it would be nearly impossible to do so because the selections must be made from pick 1 to pick 3 (in that order).

after they have the results, they can present them to the public in a more exciting order.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> dont have to with your posts. :laugh:


good job :king:


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Miami or NY! I think LeBron will be in a big market. But not Chicago. I think Stern is done giving Chitown a chance to build thru tthe draft. We're on the 5th year of this and I think they figure they have to spread the wealth! I doubt they will put this big name All-American in Toronto, especially after the Francis debacle!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

TORONTO :yes:

V.Carter + Lebron =


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> actually there are ping pong balls like someone said.
> ...


My understanding is that there is NOT a real ping pong machine. The "balls" are all virtual and drawn by computer.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*01. CHICAGO BULLS - LEBRON JAMES (SURPRISE)* 
Bulls have a lot of players with star potential but none that are real household names at the moment (save for Rose and JWill who may have widespread recognition but don't cause anyone to want to tune in!) Here the league gives the Bulls the SF they need and thrust them back into the national spotlight. Don't forget that the Bulls were the league leaders in sales of NBA merchandise during the championship years. This move brings that merchandising power back to the Windy City and completes the assemblage of an eastern conference powerhouse to counteract all the dominant teams in the west.

*02. NY KNICKS - CARMELO ANTHONY* 
This is the natural selection for the kid from Syracuse. Knicks get an instant star and a well known local as well as national hero! This is the pick that would convince me the lottery is rigged so if it is, NY becomes a star attraction right along with Chicago. Let the LeBron Vs. Carmelo slugfest begin in earnest after this draft!

*03. DENVER NUGGETS - DARKO MILICIC* 
Unfortunately for Denver (or fortunately, but only time will tell!), the league does not want their two hottest commodities to enter the league at the same time since Shaq & Mourning to get sent to a team that hasn't experienced glory since it was in the ABA! As a consolation prize they get the unknown factor of Darko. If he really is the next Garnett/Nowitzki, he can ressurrect interest in Nugget basketball. And if he's a bust, well, it's only Denver!

04. CLEVELAND CAVALIERS
05. TORONTO RAPTORS
06. MIAMI HEAT
07. L. A. CLIPPERS
08. DETROIT PISTONS
09. MILWAUKEE BUCKS
10. WASHINGTON WIZARDS



:swammi:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> My understanding is that there is NOT a real ping pong machine. The "balls" are all virtual and drawn by computer.


what is this understanding based on. there are only 10 balls (numbered 0 through 9) - im pretty sure an actual ping pong ball lotto machine is used.

plus using a computer would leave alot of doubt as to the accuracy and fairness. very easy to rig.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> *01. CHICAGO BULLS - LEBRON JAMES (SURPRISE)*
> Bulls have a lot of players with star potential but none that are real household names at the moment (save for Rose and JWill who may have widespread recognition but don't cause anyone to want to tune in!) Here the league gives the Bulls the SF they need and thrust them back into the national spotlight. Don't forget that the Bulls were the league leaders in sales of NBA merchandise during the championship years. This move brings that merchandising power back to the Windy City and completes the assemblage of an eastern conference powerhouse to counteract all the dominant teams in the west.
> 
> ...


what a horrible post. homers are retarded. the bulls are nothing special and deserve no special treatment.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> what a horrible post. homers are retarded. the bulls are nothing special and deserve no special treatment.


Don't think the league isn't concerned that the Western Conference Playoffs have a higher rating than the NBA Finals!!

They need some powerhouse to form in the East to make the Finals worth watching again. They don't want it to be a sweep every year!

If the NBA were solely a business run for profit instead of fan satisfaction, the scenario I presented would be a obvious solution. 


The question is do you think the NBA is more about making money or pleasing fans?



:wait:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't think the league isn't concerned that the Western Conference Playoffs have a higher rating than the NBA Finals!!
> ...


yeah and im sure the bulls are at the top of their list. get over yourself.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah and im sure the bulls are at the top of their list. get over yourself.


Your right, the league is much more concerned over the perrennial powerhouse Nuggets returning to glory.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> what is this understanding based on. there are only 10 balls (numbered 0 through 9) - im pretty sure an actual ping pong ball lotto machine is used.
> ...


I read an article before the 2000 draft that went into detail and described how everything was done and I distinctly remember them saying that they did NOT have a lottery ball machine and that everything was done randomly on a computer. This was stated as one of the reasons why the draft isn't televised.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Isnt it weird that we havent heard/see LeBron after that Pistons-Magic game with LJ wearing Bulls #0 (WWES)?????
:uhoh:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Isnt it weird that we havent heard/see LeBron after that Pistons-Magic game with LJ wearing Bulls #0 (WWES)?????
> :uhoh:





Hmmm....


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I read an article before the 2000 draft that went into detail and described how everything was done and I distinctly remember them saying that they did NOT have a lottery ball machine and that everything was done randomly on a computer. This was stated as one of the reasons why the draft isn't televised.


each team gets a specified number of number combinations. I believe that these are randomly assigned by computer.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Here you have some info on how the lottery works (Read it all, you will find that part):

http://espn.go.com/nba/columns/stein_marc/1530348.html


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

The behind-closed-doors draw pulls the four-ball combinations out of a machine -- similar to those used in state lotteries -- to assign the top three picks, in order from No. 1 to No. 3. The next 10 spots are determined by a team's record, which is why the team with the league's worst record can't fall lower than No. 4.



Ok, maybe I am confused. I guess the part I am thinking of is the assigning of random lottery #'s. I could have swore that articles said differently though. Oh well...sorry...carry on :grinning:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Your right, the league is much more concerned over the perrennial powerhouse Nuggets returning to glory.


lmao. i didnt say this. im not a homer like that bulls fan is - which was my point which you 100% completely missed. 

nice try though.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> 
> 
> each team gets a specified number of number combinations. I believe that these are randomly assigned by computer.


yes this is true.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> I read an article before the 2000 draft that went into detail and described how everything was done and I distinctly remember them saying that they did NOT have a lottery ball machine and that everything was done randomly on a computer. This was stated as one of the reasons why the draft isn't televised.


the main reason is isnt televised is so they can show the results in opposite order (suspense reasons).


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

To erase any doubt:
http://www.nba.com/draft2002/history/draft_evolution.html?nav=ArticleList

Bottom of the page "How it works today".

BTW: Stern is waiting for a weak class in order to televise the lottery process.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Now Im pretty much confussed:
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_1967725,00.html

How can it be rigged by doing it that way?


----------

